# Tons of glitches...



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I haven't been on this site much lately and today I am seeing so many glitches!

Sometimes I can't see the last page of random posts. It simply won't let me.

I keep getting logged out for no reason.

My posts disappear. Then reappear.

lol Glad I don't come around much! This is frustrating!


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yea now I'm getting logged out on firefox plus I checked I'm a forum supporter but doesn't show it anymore.:scratchhead:


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

And I paid a few times.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

It's an effort to get people to go outside in the summer and spend time with their SO's... 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Revolution! No pasaran! Man the barricades!

The time of the TAM Peoples' Revolutionary Liberation Front starts now!

You have nothing to lose but your log-outs!


----------

